# help with dying calf



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all,
I need help with a dying calf of my Mom and brother's (my Dad died 5 years ago from a brain tumor and they are trying to farm without him). They have lost 7 calves out of 14 so far this spring. The vet has been out several times. Currently they have one struggling for life- hanging on by a thread. This calf was born yesterday morning. Was up and around right away. Did not see it drink. A few hours later it was sprawled out on it's side and almost dead. Has been given several bottles of colostrum, and milk from it's mother. It is extremely weak, but otherwise appears normal. No birth defects. It is a show calf- maine angu, simmental, angus cross.

The first calves were born premature, twins and dead at birth. Next set was twins again, one live and healthy, one dead at birth with a swollen head. Easy delivery. Next one was very large, difficult delivery- dead at birth. Next one was live, healthy, nursing in am, dead at 1 pm. Next one found dead with sac still over head- maybe drowned, maybe dead at birth...Next one, I am not sure what happened- can't remember. NOw this one.

All cows have good minerals, good quality hay (timothy/ alfalfa, and straight alfalfa), great pasture. They get grain- not sure how much. These are same breeding as last year- no problems then. They have fresh water in the pasture. Nice barn and another covered area to get out of weather. They have selenium in their minerals as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!!! I'm really not sure but our neighbor had a issue like this last year or the year before and he put selenium out and I think that took care of it. But you already have it out so maybe too much (???) they say too much will show the same signs as not enough. If this last one doesn't make it I think I would be sending it in to be checked out. That's a lot to loose  the only other thing i would think is some kind of illness. Has anyone new been brought in?? I really have no idea but I'm sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would test the herd for some type of disease, to many cases within the herd, indicate something big is going on here, this may be causing these issues.
Leptospirosis, Brucellosis,Vibriosis or trichomoniasis or similar disease may be a factor.

Did they have vaccines?

Also have the dead calves tested and take the placenta.

Test the bull as well that you are using.

With minerals, if they have free choice access, I wouldn't think they are getting too much. They only take in what their bodies need.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The bull has been sold due to bad feet and being related to too many cows. It was his third year there.
I am finding out what vaccinations they have had.

I recommended an autopsy on this one if it doesn't make it.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

. That's a lot to loose  the only other thing i would think is some kind of illness. Has anyone new been brought in?? I really have no idea but I'm sorry 

No new animals at all...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum[/QUOTE]


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I lost calves one year because a Cherry tree fell down on fence line in back pasture and I didn't check fence lines. I think the pregnant cows ate from it because I have never had a problem before or after with same cows. Anyway, they delivered like normal (didn't appear premature) but they were dead. Maybe you should check for something they are getting into like that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Can you give b complex for energy to calves? Or anything else? I advised molasses on tongue. They have mu-se, but how do we know if it needs it or has too much?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, you can give b complex

What is the calves temp, normal or sub? If sub shouldn't feed it until that temp is up.
Is there suck reflux?

Was the calf over fed maybe, how much was it being fed per x a day and how much per feeding?
Or did it got into the lungs? Any raspy sounds?

Are the bottles being cleaned and sterilized really well after each use?

Has it been a while since the calf has been fed?
If so, give electrolytes, you may have to tube it. It is doesn't want to drink.

I really recommend a vet.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The vet came finally- was out on calls all day. Gave IV, electrolytes, and multiple shots. Did not tell my brother what he felt was wrong! Did not say what the shots were! It is still hanging on by a thread. Mom is calling tomorrow to find out what was done and what the diagnosis is. 

He does suck his bottle. Not sure how much they were giving him...probably the right amount, they have been bottle feeding calves for 20 years.

No rasping. Normal temp. Just no activity at all.

Problem is that the vets who have come have no idea why the calves die. Mom is going to request testing tomorrow for the diseases mentioned above.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Also, no vaccines last year...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

At this point I would send him in (alive) for an autopsy. They'll get the freshest samples off the calf and draw blood while still alive. 

Start injecting an already "too-far" gone animal and you not only lose money, but you also could potentially waste precious time for diagnostics. 

Things that come to mind with the living calf are salmonella, E. coli, or coccidiosis, which all would be a quick and easy diagnosis via culture while still alive. 

The dead calves typically are a result from mom. I would definitely test for disease. I assume these were full term calves? Early calvings during the last trimester would've been an easy pinpoint for me, but full term could be many reasons. Nutrition, genetics, condition, chance, disease, etc.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> At this point I would send him in (alive) for an autopsy. They'll get the freshest samples off the calf and draw blood while still alive.
> 
> Start injecting an already "too-far" gone animal and you not only lose money, but you also could potentially waste precious time for diagnostics.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with this too- you've got a bug of some sort in the herd and while we can all sit here and speculate, the only way you're going to find what you've got is through fresh sample collection and/or a necropsy. I'd recommend you bypass your local vets and get in contact with a vet/ag college if there is one in your area. Yes, it's expensive, but so is a 50% death loss when cattle prices are at record highs. Have the placentas appeared normal, or have you noticed lesions, off color, or odor?

Any problems with the adult cattle, or is it just the calves? Any problems with raccoons or other pests getting into your feed? Have the cattle been given access to new pasture or are you getting hay from a new source? From what you've described I really do think it's more likely that you've got a bacterial/viral agent in the herd than a nutrition or genetic issue, but I also think it's odd you're having a run of twins out of what I'm assuming are repeat breedings. I'm assuming that all of the calves are on mom's milk, however if you do have them on milk replacer have you contacted the manufacturer- is it possible you've got a bad batch? If all of the calves are being bottle fed is the milk at the proper temperature and mixed correctly? If they're on mom, have the cows been stripped to rule out mastitis? Let us know what you find out, I'm very curious to hear the outcome!

I know it's heartbreaking to lose so many calves, but if there was ever a golden hour to sell cull cows (or potential cull cows) I think we're in it. Something for your family to seriously consider once you do figure out what's going on...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet came out, hope the calf will pick up now.

Sounds like they did all they can for now, only time will tell.

If the cows haven't had shots, it is good if they test them.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just an update, the calf is still alive and doing well. He was very ill even last week, but is nursing and drinking and running around.

Thanks for all the help. I really think it was a deficiency of selenium.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

Good news! Thanks for posting an update!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Interesting. Do you vaccinate the dam with Mu-Se a couple weeks prior to calving?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No, my Mom didn't, despite me telling her to. The calf got some when the vet came. They will be giving it to all cows this year before breeding and possible in last 30 days before calving. Lesson learned.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't blame your mom. I'm scared to death to give selenium because too much is just as bad as too little. But with the losses and the turn around of this calf with as anti as I am I would be giving it. 
But very happy the little guy is doing better. Hopefully your family never has to go threw anything like that again.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks. Me too. Too many losses for one year!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad he is doing better. That is wonderful news. keep up the good work.


----------

